

HN Opinion: Friends and family funding or... - dschmidt11

..crowdfunding? I'm looking for apx. $20,000 to fund my MVP. I know if I take the f&#38;f approach it won't take nearly as long as a kickstarter. But then the issue arises of mixing business and personal relationships, what are your suggestions?
======
allbombs
[http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/financing-options-friends-
an...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/05/financing-options-friends-and-
family.html)

------
allbombs
I hear this question a lot too. Depends on what your goals are, the
relationships of your family and friends (and how deep their piggy banks go).

